

Why I Stopped Pirating Music - nkurz
http://www.cultofmac.com/188297/why-i-stopped-pirating-music/

======
mkhalil
I have almost had exactly the same experience as you (the writer). I currently
have an MOG and Spotify subscription, but when a song hit's a sweet spot and I
get emotionally attached, I end up buying it in the iTunes store. I most
likely will start buying CD's again as soon as I get a new AV system, but if
it wasn't for piracy I have no idea how I would of ever been so attached to
music. All genres. Now with me going legal, MOG/Spotify act's as my piracy
used to in letting me explore, and if the music touches me, I buy it. Only
time I "pirate" is I want it in FLAC. There still isn't an option for lossless
music online that satisfy my range of genres. <i>I still don't have the guts
to delete my music collection though. </i>

TLDR;

Used to pirate a lot, helped me be more open to listen to different types of
music. Now use MOG/Spotify to explore, and buy what I want to KEEP FOREVER.

